# Graphic Card Overclock List and Discussion



## topgear (Jan 17, 2012)

You can discuss any and every thing related to *Discrete GPU or Graphic Card* over clocking here - when you have reached nice speed by ocing the gfx card and you want to show off this to the others just post in here according to the rules and I'll list it in here 

*Before OCing read this :*

 > I don't take any kind of responsibility on how the information mentioned in this thread or posts will be used.
 > If you want to OC the cpu or any related components do it at your own risk.
 > Make sure you have proper ventilation and cooling equipment.

*Rules :*

Add a GPU-Z and 3DMark / 3DMark Vantage / Unigine Heaven score screen shot and post in this format :

GPU : 
Manufacturer and Model Name ( Optional ) :

GPU Stock Speed :
GPU Overclocked Speed :
GPU Core Volt : Stock / If tweaked mention the value

Shader Clock ( Optional ) :

vRam Type :
vRam Stock Speed : 1100 Mhz 
vram OCed Speed : 1150 Mhz
vRam Volt : Stock / If tweaked mention the value

Cooler : Stock or Third Party/Special
Bios Version : Stock / Updated ( version ) or Modified
Software Used for OC : 

Additional Notes if any :

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Here's an example post :

GPU : AMD HD6850

GPU Stock Speed : 820 Mhz
GPU Overclocked Speed : 1000 Mhz
GPU Core Volt ( set in OC app ): 1268 mv

vRam Type : GDDR5
vRam Stock Speed : 1100 Mhz 
vram OCed Speed : 1150 Mhz
vRam Volt : Stock

Cooler : Stock
Bios Version : Stock
Software Used for OC : Sapphire Trixx

Additional Notes if any :

*i43.tinypic.com/2njgfox.jpg

*List :*

*AMD*



01. AMD Radeon *HD6850 @ 1000 Mhz* ( GPU Core ) - * 1150 Mhz * ( vRam ) - _topgear_

02. AMD Radeon *HD6950* Unlocked *@ 900 Mhz* ( GPU Core ) - * 1375 Mhz * ( vRam ) - _Jaskanwar Singh_ - Link

03. AMD Radeon *HD6950 @ 1 Ghz * ( GPU Core ) - * 1300 Mhz * ( vRam ) - _Skud_ - Link

04. AMD Radeon *HD6950 @ 960 Mhz * ( GPU Core ) - * 1445 Mhz * ( vRam ) - _kapilove77_ - Link

05. AMD Radeon *HD7850 @ 1250 Mhz * ( GPU Core ) - * 1450 Mhz * ( vRam ) - _rajesh.s_ - Link

06. AMD Radeon *HD7850 @ 1000 Mhz * ( GPU Core ) - * 1275 Mhz * ( vRam ) - _the_conqueror_ - Link

07. AMD Radeon *HD7950 @ 1000 Mhz * ( GPU Core ) - * 1500 Mhz * ( vRam ) - _mandarpalshikar_ - Link

08. AMD Radeon *HD7870 @ 1250 Mhz * ( GPU Core ) - * 1350 Mhz * ( vRam ) - _sharang.d_ - Link

09. AMD Radeon *HD7850 @ 1000 Mhz * ( GPU Core ) - * 1350 Mhz * ( vRam ) - _rajatGod512_ - Link

10. AMD Radeon *HD7850 @ 980 Mhz * ( GPU Core ) - * 1300 Mhz * ( vRam ) - _sumonpathak_ - Link

11. AMD Radeon *HD5670 @ 850 Mhz * ( GPU Core ) - * 1050 Mhz * ( vRam ) - _Gaurav Bhattacharjee_ - Link

12. AMD Radeon *HD7870 @ 1226 Mhz * ( GPU Core ) - * 1396 Mhz * ( vRam ) - _slashragnarok_ - Link

13. AMD Radeon *HD7950 @ 1100 Mhz * ( GPU Core ) - * 1550 Mhz * ( vRam ) - _mandarpalshikar_ - Link




*Nvidia*



01. Nvidia *GTX 470* SLI *@ 786 Mhz* ( GPU Core ) - *861 Mhz* ( vRam ) - *1572 Mhz* ( Shader ) - _S_V_ - Link

02. Nvidia *GTX 780M* *@ 886 Mhz* ( GPU Core ) - *912 Mhz* ( Boost ) - *1380 Mhz* ( vRam ) - _sam_738844_ - Link

03. Nvidia *GT 650M SLI * *@ 1080 Mhz* ( GPU Core ) - *1125 Mhz* ( Boost ) - *1258 Mhz* ( vRam ) - _seamon_ - Link

04. Nvidia *GTX 970* *@ 1550 Mhz* ( GPU Core ) - *2000 Mhz* ( vRam ) - _Skud_ - Link


----------



## S_V (Jan 17, 2012)

*|Stock Clocks| Overclock 
Core Clock|608 mhz|786 mhz
Memory|837 mhz|861 mhz
Shader Clock|1215 mhz|1572 mhz
Volt|1.037|1.075V*
*GPU : Nvidia GTX 470 SLI
Manufacturer and Model Name ( Optional ) :

Zotac GTX 470 - Using Omni Liquid Cooler
EVGA GTX 470 - Using Icy Vision Gelid Revision 2*
Software Used for OC: AfterBurner

Driver Version: 290.36
Ran with Overclock

*3DMARK 11*

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/OMNI/11-2.jpg

Click for Larger and Detailed View....
*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/OMNI/th_3DMARK1148_470SLIOC_786.jpg


*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/OMNI/12-1.jpg

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/OMNI/th_3DMARK1148_470SLIOC_X_780.png


*3DMARKVANTAGE:*

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/OMNI/13-1.jpg


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 17, 2012)

GPU : AMD Radeon HD6950 1GB
Manufacturer and Model Name : Sapphire HD6950 1GB PCIE

GPU Stock Speed : 800 MHz
GPU Overclocked Speed : 900 MHz
GPU Core Volt : Stock

vRam Type : GDDR5
vRam Stock Speed : 1250 Mhz 
vram OCed Speed : 1375 Mhz
vRam Volt : Stock 

Cooler : Stock
Bios Version : Modified (Shader Unlock)
Software Used for OC : MSI Afterburner 2.2.0 Beta 10

Additional Notes if any :
*img404.imageshack.us/img404/9666/3dmark11e.png


----------



## topgear (Jan 18, 2012)

^^ nice going guys


----------



## Mr.V (Feb 4, 2012)

Well this is my brothers.
GPU:- AMD Radeon HD 6570 2GB
Manufacturer:- Saphire

GPU Stock:-600
GPU Overclocked:-675

vram type:- GDDR3
vram stock sped:- 800Mhz
vram overclocked:- 950Mhz

Cooler:- Stock
Software used:-AMD Vision Engine Control Center


----------



## topgear (Feb 5, 2012)

Nice ... but do you have to add a GPU-Z and 3DMark 06/3DMark Vantage or 3DMark 11 score screen shot


----------



## Skud (Feb 16, 2012)

GPU : AMD Radeon HD6950 1GB
Manufacturer and Model Name : Sapphire HD6950 1GB

GPU Stock Speed : 800 MHz
GPU Overclocked Speed : 920 MHz
GPU Core Volt : Stock 1100mV/1149 mV (see note)

vRam Type : GDDR5
vRam Stock Speed : 1250 Mhz
vram OCed Speed : 1300 Mhz
vRam Volt : Stock

Cooler : Stock single fan
Bios Version : Stock
Software Used for OC : MSI Afterburner

Additional Notes: Although 3DMark11 runs properly, Kmark (part of MSI Kombustor) was showing some artifacts although the test completed successfully. So started a GPU burn-in in Kombustor and it locked up. Upping the core voltage to 1149 mV solves the problem.

*imgur.com/oCVEv.jpg


----------



## topgear (Feb 17, 2012)

^^ nice ... planning for more by upping the core voltage ?


----------



## Skud (Feb 17, 2012)

950MHz reached @ 1.2mV. Will post screenshot once I reached the ceiling.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 17, 2012)

thats awesome skud. can you change volts in afterburner?


----------



## Skud (Feb 17, 2012)

Yeah, prolly a change in the settings is required to allow it.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 17, 2012)

i am unable to unlock it 
but trixx is doing fine.


----------



## Skud (Feb 17, 2012)

In the general tab there's the option to unlock voltage control. Try.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 17, 2012)

tried, didnt work.


----------



## Skud (Feb 18, 2012)

OK, TriXX is fine too.

GPU : AMD Radeon HD6950 1GB
Manufacturer and Model Name : Sapphire HD6950 1GB

GPU Stock Speed : 800 MHz
GPU Overclocked Speed : 1000 MHz
GPU Core Volt : 1299mV (see note)

vRam Type : GDDR5
vRam Stock Speed : 1250 Mhz
vram OCed Speed : 1300 Mhz
vRam Volt : Stock

Cooler : Stock single fan
Bios Version : Stock
Software Used for OC : MSI Afterburner

Additional Notes: Can't push the core any further but reached 1GHz nevertheless, even though it was not very stable, Vantage on High threw up an error, Final Fantasy XIV was choppy all along and Heaven finally locked up.


*imgur.com/xf7XY.jpg

*imgur.com/aOXqN.jpg

*imgur.com/C4NdO.jpg

Touching almost 2K in extreme, not bad for a sub 15K card, I guess.


----------



## topgear (Feb 18, 2012)

Nice .. edited your post a little to make it compatible with the thread rules


----------



## Skud (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks tg.


----------



## topgear (Feb 19, 2012)

^^ Don't mention it


----------



## Mr. Officer (Mar 19, 2012)

*→→MSI HD6670←←*



Using *AFTERBURNER * I've raised the core clock *from stock* to 875 mhz and memory clock to 1150.*now if i raise the core clock any further the unigine benchmark wont complete*. after OC gpu temps are 58° -60° c  

when i raise values in afterburner values in GPU-Z change simultaneously but should you restart pc after every tweak for it to take effect ?

At stock speeds I get 29.2 fps in unigine benchmark
At OC speeds I get 32.6 fps in unigine benchmark

now core volt and shader clock are locked [tried the settings tab in afterburner, doesnt work] anyway of unlocking these and will that provide any extra performance ?

how good is kombuster in msi afterburner or please suggest other user friendly utility.

thanks

EDIT

tried to make changes thru catalyst control center still cant unlock core volt...

on the other hand raised fan speed and ran unigine and this time got 37.8 fps !!



[IMG]*i1078.photobucket.com/albums/w499/jim_abhi/unigine378msplkj.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## topgear (Mar 19, 2012)

HD6670 can't be oced by changing volt values using software apps like Trixx or AB - so you will have to happy with the stock volt.

Keep an close eye on temps when OCing any gpu ( post your load gpu temps ) and I won't recommend running Kombuster / furmark like app  - don't criticize me on this - just a personal suggestion to keep the gpu safe 

Try running 3Dmark gpu test and also try OCing the mem clock speed.


----------



## Mr. Officer (Mar 19, 2012)

TG...thanks for being around !

HWmonitor / afterburner showing temps under 60° but giving diff reading, i think thats normal since the variance isnt huge

no question of me criticizing you...I've just started and there's a long way to go


----------



## topgear (Mar 19, 2012)

^^ testing the stability of gpu OC using gpu hungry games or benchmark apps makes more sense than to use some gpu stress test apps.

Use Metro 2033 benchmark ( 10-15 pass ) and games like BFBC2 ( play the uprivr mission), BF3 for 2-3 hours - if they are are running crash free your gpu OC is stable.

If you need to showoff you can push the clock/mem speed a little more as 3Dmark 11 will pass through the gpu test.


----------



## Mr. Officer (Mar 19, 2012)

^^showoff as of now absolutely not...but when I build a real machine, maybe 

its more of a learning curve moreover want to check for my myself whats the diff it makes to performane...have played COD-BO for 6-8 hrs after OCing to 875/1150 and no problem !


----------



## kapilove77 (May 23, 2012)

GPU : AMD Radeon HD6950 2GB
Manufacturer and Model Name ( Optional ) : MSI R6950

GPU Stock Speed :850 MHZ
GPU Overclocked Speed :960 MHZ
GPU Core Volt : 1294mV

Shader Clock ( Optional ) : 

vRam Type : GDDR5
vRam Stock Speed : 1300 Mhz
vram OCed Speed : 1445 Mhz
vRam Volt : Stock / If tweaked mention the value

Cooler : Msi Twin forzr III
Bios Version : Stock 
Software Used for OC : MSI Afterburner

Additional Notes if any : Screenshot is old but its real took it from old post.

*img401.imageshack.us/img401/2526/24145072.png


----------



## topgear (May 23, 2012)

nice .. and i remember that screenshot from 3DMark thread


----------



## truegenius (Jun 18, 2012)

> GPU-Z Validation
> 
> GPU Manufacturer : Sapphire
> 
> ...



  

well my real overclocksclocks are 1000/1406mhz but can not post that with 3DMark's results because i don't want to buy those things (as well as i don't want to download because of their large sizes and i am using internet via mobile  )


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 21, 2012)

I will let only the screenshot do the talking 

*i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u442/thetechfreak/Capture-1.jpg


----------



## ashis_lakra (Jul 21, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> I will let only the screenshot do the talking
> 
> *i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u442/thetechfreak/Capture-1.jpg



Cool ! You've got a king of cards and I've same too


----------



## ram22693 (Jul 22, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> I will let only the screenshot do the talking
> 
> *i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u442/thetechfreak/Capture-1.jpg



I am running the same GPU (Sapphire) and Rivatuner doesn't even detect its drivers because the GPU doesn't support DX11. :\ Also, its a sucky overclocker.


----------



## Skud (Jul 22, 2012)

A Sapphire nVIDIA card? Are you kidding?


----------



## topgear (Jul 23, 2012)

^^ he must have  a Sparkle gfx card.

@ *ram22693* - post a gpu-z screenshot of your gfx card.

@ *thetechfreak* - a picture ( screenshot in here ) may say a thousand words but it's not always enough - do edit your post according to the thread rules - there's some important details are missing.


----------



## the_conqueror (Jul 23, 2012)

GPU : AMD HD 7850
Manufacturer and Model Name ( Optional ) : Sapphire

GPU Stock Speed : 860 Mhz
GPU Overclocked Speed : 1000 Mhz
GPU Core Volt : Stock

vRam Type : GDDR5
vRam Stock Speed : 1200 Mhz 
vram OCed Speed : 1275 Mhz
vRam Volt : Stock 

Cooler : Stock
Bios Version : Stock 
Software Used for OC : MSI Afterburner
GPUz Validation

EDIT:



Uploaded an hq image which got converted to low res one. See if it is upto the rules.


----------



## topgear (Jul 24, 2012)

^^ where's the 3dMark screenshot ?


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 24, 2012)

Well it might not seem useful ,but just out of curiousity .
 "Is it possible to overclock the IGP present int APU using any application ??
What are the chances of messing up with the CPU too in the process , if possible ?".

I have read about the turbo in Intel's HD4000 and AMD HD6000 series IGPUs. Is it some sort of overclock or something else ??

Although I know overclocking an IGPU is a poor idea but *_O.


----------



## topgear (Jul 24, 2012)

^^ If you OC the APu the Gpu core will be automatically OCed or else if your mobo bios supports you can select a gpu frequency from there as well


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 24, 2012)

thanks for the info Topgear , but I have a doubt.
What is the functioning of Turbo frequency in Intel HD4000 and AMD 63xx IGPUs. ?

Since their base frequency automatically jumps from say 500 to 700 mhz , will this boost the CPU clock too , as the vice-versa is true as you said.  ?

I was wondering this because AMD E-450 has a fixed clock rate of 1.65 ghz and the HD6320 IGPU has turbo of ~500 jumping to ~650 approximately.
How does the GPU turbo affects the CPU., if any?


----------



## the_conqueror (Jul 24, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ where's the 3dMark screenshot ?



Is that also needed ? I thought gpuz validation would be enough. Will do it when I get time.


----------



## topgear (Jul 25, 2012)

^^ yep, do this little favor - it's good for this thread.



Rishi. said:


> thanks for the info Topgear , but I have a doubt.
> What is the functioning of Turbo frequency in Intel HD4000 and AMD 63xx IGPUs. ?
> 
> Since their base frequency automatically jumps from say 500 to 700 mhz , will this boost the CPU clock too , as the vice-versa is true as you said.  ?
> ...



It won't affect the frequency of cpu cores.


----------



## IndianRambo (Aug 17, 2012)

GPU :AMD HD 7850
Manufacturer and Model Name : MSI R7850 PE

GPU Stock Speed :950 Mhz
GPU Overclocked Speed :1100 mhz
GPU Core Volt : Stock 



vRam Type :GDDR5
vRam Stock Speed : 1200 Mhz
vram OCed Speed : 1275 Mhz
vRam Volt : Stock

Cooler : Stock
Bios Version : Stock 
Software Used for OC :Msi AfterBurner

overclocked core and memory to 1150/1300 @ stock volt and played BF3 mp(caspian border 64 players) for more than hour, temperature never gone above 55degrees.
*i.imgur.com/iHuzK.jpg


----------



## topgear (Aug 17, 2012)

^^ I would really like to see some 3DMark score @ 1150/1300 Mhz speed and list the same.


----------



## IndianRambo (Aug 17, 2012)

^^ Here it comes,
GPU :AMD HD 7850
Manufacturer and Model Name : MSI R7850 PE

GPU Stock Speed :950 Mhz
GPU Overclocked Speed :1150 mhz
GPU Core Volt : Stock



vRam Type :GDDR5
vRam Stock Speed : 1200 Mhz
vram OCed Speed : 1300 Mhz
vRam Volt : Stock

Cooler : Stock
Bios Version : Stock
Software Used for OC :Msi AfterBurner

*i.imgur.com/KGCyg.jpg


----------



## topgear (Aug 18, 2012)

^^ great .. what's the temps you are getting at those Oced settings ??


----------



## IndianRambo (Aug 18, 2012)

temperature around 52-56 while bf3 @ those setting. twin frozr iv cooling is simply amazing.


----------



## the_conqueror (Aug 18, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ If you OC the APu the Gpu core will be automatically OCed or else if your mobo bios supports you can select a gpu frequency from there as well



Uploaded the benchmark image topgear(check my first post in this thread).


----------



## IndianRambo (Aug 18, 2012)

@the_conqueror. how much can u overclock @stock volt.


----------



## the_conqueror (Aug 18, 2012)

^see my gpuz validation. I,ve reached the maximum limit @ stock volts. And the volts are locked on my card.


----------



## IndianRambo (Aug 18, 2012)

AFAIK all 7850 can run @1050 on stock volt.some has passed over 1100 on stock volt. if u wish, u can unlock the volt otherwise try asus gpu tweak. but the fact is amd has increased the volt and decreased the core frequency by default.

Updated:
GPU :AMD HD 7850
Manufacturer and Model Name : MSI R7850 PE

GPU Stock Speed :950 Mhz
GPU Overclocked Speed :1200 mhz
GPU Core Volt : 1.2v


vRam Type :GDDR5
vRam Stock Speed : 1200 Mhz
vram OCed Speed : 1350 Mhz
vRam Volt : Stock

Cooler : Stock
Bios Version : Stock
Software Used for OC :Msi AfterBurner
temperature are below 46 degrees while test.

*i.imgur.com/JfKxu.jpg


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Aug 18, 2012)

*First hand at overclocking Asus HD7950 Direct CUII*

Here is my first hand at overclocking my HD7950 Direct CUII. I reached this overclock very easily and *I'm sure this 7950 in my hand can go beyond 1000 MHz very well*... will try tonight. Tested the current overclock by playing Witcher 2 EE with ubersampling on and ultra settings for around 1 hour. The FPS gained in the game was 20 (it ran for 50 FPS throughout 1hour of gameplay). GPU temp was hovering around 65 degrees with "AUTO" fan settings.

*Tested On -*
CPU - Core i5 3570k
Cooler - CM Hyper 212 Evo
Mobo - Asus Maximus V Gene
RAM - G.Skill Sniper 8GB Kit (F3-12800CL9D-8GBSR) 1600MHz
SSD - Corsair Force 3 Series 60GB
HDD - Seagate  Barracuda 1TB


*GPU Info -
*
GPU :  Radeon HD7950
Manufacturer and Model Name  :  ASUS HD7950 Direct CUII 3GB


GPU Stock Speed :  800 MHz
GPU Overclocked Speed :  950 MHz
GPU Core Volt : Stock


vRam Type :  DDR5
vRam Stock Speed : 1250 MHz 
vRam OCed Speed : 1250 MHz (Stock)
vRam Volt : Stock


Cooler : Stock (Direct CUII)
Bios Version : Stock
Software Used for OC :  Asus GPU Tweak

*GPUZ Validation*

*lh4.googleusercontent.com/-2kt3RHgTT50/UC9nqIiEDjI/AAAAAAAAEWs/CfMOk2um71Q/s1152/ocverclock_tdf.jpg


----------



## IndianRambo (Aug 19, 2012)

hurray! achieved 45% of overclock from stock(860).

GPU :AMD HD 7850
Manufacturer and Model Name : MSI R7850 PE

GPU Stock Speed :950 Mhz
GPU Overclocked Speed :1250 mhz
GPU Core Volt : 1.225v


vRam Type :GDDR5
vRam Stock Speed : 1200 Mhz
vram OCed Speed : 1450 Mhz
vRam Volt : Stock

Cooler : Stock
Bios Version : Stock
Software Used for OC :Msi AfterBurner

 not interested to test it anymore.

*i.imgur.com/pzHev.jpg


----------



## topgear (Aug 19, 2012)

^^ The highest possible OC I've seen on Guru3d is 1200 Mhz - you have crossed that limit - congrats !

@ _the_conqueror_ - tery with 1050 Mhz core speed and if possible bump up the mem speed too.

@ _mandarpalshikar_ - play with mem speed too.


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Aug 19, 2012)

These Tahiti & Pitcairn Southern Island chips are overclockers delight it seems 

Here is my second attempt at overclocking my *HD7950 Direct CUII*. I reached this overclock very easily once again and got *1000 MHz for GPU*. OCed the *memory as well this time to 1450 MHz*. Tested the current overclock by playing BF3 for around 1 hour and running 2 iterations of Unigine Heaven & 3DMark Vantage. System was totally totally stable without any artifacts. GPU temp was hovering around *64 degrees with "Manual" fan set to 75%*.

*Tested On -*
CPU - Core i5 3570k
Cooler - CM Hyper 212 Evo
Mobo - Asus Maximus V Gene
RAM - G.Skill Sniper 8GB Kit (F3-12800CL9D-8GBSR) 1600MHz
SSD - Corsair Force 3 Series 60GB
HDD - Seagate Barracuda 1TB


*GPU Info* -
GPU : Radeon HD7950
Manufacturer and Model Name : ASUS HD7950 Direct CUII 3GB

GPU Stock Speed : 800 MHz
*GPU Overclocked Speed : 1000 MHz*
GPU Core Volt : Stock

vRam Type : DDR5
vRam Stock Speed : 1250 MHz 
*vRam OCed Speed : 1450 MHz*
vRam Volt : Stock

Cooler : Stock (Direct CUII)
Bios Version : Stock
Software Used for OC : Asus GPU Tweak


*GPUZ Validation*

*lh5.googleusercontent.com/-6r1XfIoZzk0/UDERkqSxRgI/AAAAAAAAEXA/krxcfEha0nc/s1152/ocverclock_tdf_2.jpg

P.S. - Dont go buy overall 3DMark score... see the GPU score. My CPU score this time around was low since I had disabled turbo boost in BIOS.

I wont push this thing further as I still need to enjoy this Beast (got it last week only). I'll tinker with voltages only after doing due research (say after 1 or so month). Till then this is my highest clock.


----------



## topgear (Aug 20, 2012)

^^ Great going  .. looks like every HD7 series ( staring from HD7770 ) gaming gpu can go over 1 Ghz easily.


----------



## the_conqueror (Aug 20, 2012)

Getting artifacts after 1 GHz core clock.


----------



## topgear (Aug 20, 2012)

^^ then you need to play with vocre settings but your card has no option to do it, right ?? so 1 Ghz is what you can get from the HD7850 you have.


----------



## the_conqueror (Aug 20, 2012)

Any known way to unlock the volts ?


----------



## IndianRambo (Aug 20, 2012)

@topgear.no it can easily hit 1050 without unlocking core clock. what i had read from overclockers.uk forum is, many card has different default volt settings. some has 1.08v, some has 1.13 volt and has 1.21v volt as default. my card is 1.13v as default.
@the_conqueror. what tool are u using? i had msi ab. goto settings->general,under compatibility properties check unlock voltage control and unlock voltage monitor and press ok.


----------



## Skud (Aug 20, 2012)

rajesh.s said:


> hurray! achieved 45% of overclock from stock(860).
> 
> GPU :AMD HD 7850
> Manufacturer and Model Name : MSI R7850 PE
> ...




Great results bro. (Although volts are pretty high IMO) 



rajesh.s said:


> hurray! achieved 45% of overclock from stock(860).
> 
> GPU :AMD HD 7850
> Manufacturer and Model Name : MSI R7850 PE
> ...




Great results bro. (Although volts are pretty high IMO)


----------



## IndianRambo (Aug 20, 2012)

yes it high. but some of msi r7850 power edition has 1.21v as default.


----------



## the_conqueror (Aug 20, 2012)

^ The menu thing didn't work for me. Even tried editing cfg file. Nothing worked. I think its locked from the card BIOS .


----------



## IndianRambo (Aug 20, 2012)

have  u tried using asus gpu tweak.

this is how i used to unlocked my core clock
LtMatt - How To Overclock The Official Way Using MSI Afterburner on AMD


----------



## sharang.d (Aug 20, 2012)

AMD Radeon HD 7870 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-2500K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. P8Z77-V PRO score: P6987 3DMarks
Stock volts

EDIT:
Wow I can actually feel the difference with the overclock while playing BF3 

Will do more later


----------



## sumonpathak (Aug 20, 2012)

techPowerUp GPU-Z Validation kdesv

comments?


----------



## sharang.d (Aug 20, 2012)

^Which card is that?


----------



## sumonpathak (Aug 20, 2012)

7850....


----------



## sharang.d (Aug 20, 2012)

Figured later 
Nice @ +27% OC 
Did you increase the voltage?
Also is the 12.8 driver update recommended? I just updated


----------



## Skud (Aug 20, 2012)

From what I experience so far, 12.8 actually decreasing performance on my card. The previous beta was better.


----------



## sharang.d (Aug 20, 2012)

Oops. Anyway I always keep the latest drivers so...
Here's my latest overclock: AMD Radeon HD 7870 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-2500K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. P8Z77-V PRO score: P7186 3DMarks


----------



## IndianRambo (Aug 20, 2012)

^^good going bro.


----------



## topgear (Aug 21, 2012)

rajesh.s said:


> @topgear.no it can easily hit 1050 without unlocking core clock. what i had read from overclockers.uk forum is, many card has different default volt settings. some has 1.08v, some has 1.13 volt and has 1.21v volt as default. my card is 1.13v as default.
> @the_conqueror. what tool are u using? i had msi ab. goto settings->general,under compatibility properties check unlock voltage control and unlock voltage monitor and press ok.



I know most of the HD7850s can hit 1050 Mhz with stock volts but I've talked this about the Sapphire HD7850 _the_conqueror_ has which max OC limit is 1000 Mhz and can't be unlocked - well I may be wrong about this unlock thing but in some reveiews that some HD7850s can't be unlocked :
Sapphire Radeon HD 7850 OC Review - Page 3 - Under the Hood & Overclocking

and _the_conqueror_  can try Sapphire TriXX and see if it allows him to change volt options.



Skud said:


> From what I experience so far, 12.8 actually decreasing performance on my card. The previous beta was better.



actually compared to the 11.12 every 12 series drivers has performance degradation.

@ *sumonpathak * and *sharang.d* - guys do me a little favor and confront to the thread rules and I'll list your OCs.


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Aug 21, 2012)

^^ I never had a chance of using AMD/ATI cards before so never used 11 series drivers. This 7950 of mine is the first one I'm using. Have been NV fanboy since 2002.
     But for me 12.8 is giving increased performance over 12.6 or 12.7 in a lot of games like MP3, BF3, Skyrim, Witcher2, ME3, etc. to list a few. I did not compare benchmark results though.

*@topgear* - Can you please think about below rules and consider them for this thread. (3DMark hall of fame requires these)

 1. Lucidlogix VirtuMVP must be disabled while running any benchmarks.
 2. Use publically available hardware. Engineering samples or unreleased components not allowed.
 3. Nvidia PhysX must run on CPU.


----------



## sharang.d (Aug 21, 2012)

I wasn't submitting my overclock. Just wanted comments/discussion(Like it states in the thread name) on it.
I will submit in the proper format soon 



mandarpalshikar said:


> *@topgear* - Can you please think about below rules and consider them for this thread. (3DMark hall of fame requires these)
> 
> * 1. Lucidlogix VirtuMVP must be disabled while running any benchmarks.*



Good one

Question: What kind of performance do core and memory clocks increase respectively?


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Aug 21, 2012)

In earlier days you would have seen greater benefits with VRAM overclocking. but nowadays all high end cards come with 256bit or 384bit VRAMs which have very high bandwidth along with higer capacities of 2GB or 3GB. So overclocking the memory on these cards only benefits you when you are using muli-monitor system wherein this much of bandhwidth is actually being used. For 1080p resolution gaming it doesn't matter although it can have benificial effects when using full screen AA.
The case for GPU core is different. By overclocking the GPU you'll see higher FPS in games as it will benefit shader calculations. Benchmark scores will improve with GPU overclock vastly compared to memory overclock.


----------



## sumonpathak (Aug 21, 2012)

mandarpalshikar said:


> *@topgear* - Can you please think about below rules and consider them for this thread. (3DMark hall of fame requires these)
> 
> 1. Lucidlogix VirtuMVP must be disabled while running any benchmarks.
> 2. Use publically available hardware. Engineering samples or unreleased components not allowed.
> 3. Nvidia PhysX must run on CPU.


+1..although driver policy should be laxed..future-mark is very lazy in approving drivers...12.7 is not approved...


----------



## sharang.d (Aug 21, 2012)

mandarpalshikar said:


> In earlier days you would have seen greater benefits with VRAM overclocking. but nowadays all high end cards come with 256bit or 384bit VRAMs which have very high bandwidth along with higer capacities of 2GB or 3GB. So overclocking the memory on these cards only benefits you when you are using muli-monitor system wherein this much of bandhwidth is actually being used. For 1080p resolution gaming it doesn't matter although it can have benificial effects when using full screen AA.
> The case for GPU core is different. By overclocking the GPU you'll see higher FPS in games as it will benefit shader calculations. Benchmark scores will improve with GPU overclock vastly compared to memory overclock.



Thanks for the info. Will put it to use 

Here's my latest: 
3D Mark Score
GPU-Z Info
Power setting: 


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/O7M4t.png


Tested with 3DMark 11 and Unigine Heaven 3.0
Will keep this as default setting for a few days and check with games and stuff.


----------



## IndianRambo (Aug 21, 2012)

^^ dude, take screen shot of your benchmark score along with gpu-z .

voltage is bit high, btm what temperature are u getting while playing games.IMO always apply overclock after boot.


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Aug 21, 2012)

*Final OC of HD7950 without changing Voltages*

I said I won't do further OC but could not stop myself. Didn't tinker with voltages still though 


This time kept GPU at 1000 and OCed the memory to 1500 MHz. Tested the current overclock by running 3 iterations of each of Unigine Heaven, 3DMark Vantage and 3DMark 11. System was stable without any artifacts. GPU temp was hovering around 66 degrees with "Manual" fan set to 70%. Temp was at 60 degrees while running 3DMark11.


Tested On -
CPU - Core i5 3570k @ 4.2 GHz
Cooler - CM Hyper 212 Evo
Mobo - Asus Maximus V Gene
RAM - G.Skill Sniper 8GB Kit (F3-12800CL9D-8GBSR) 1600MHz running @ 9-8-8-22  - MemTweakIt Validation
SSD - Corsair Force 3 Series 60GB
HDD - Seagate Barracuda 1TB




GPU Info -
GPU : Radeon HD7950
Manufacturer and Model Name : ASUS HD7950 Direct CUII 3GB


GPU Stock Speed : 800 MHz
GPU Overclocked Speed : 1000 MHz
GPU Core Volt : Stock


vRam Type : DDR5
vRam Stock Speed : 1250 MHz 
vRam OCed Speed : 1500 MHz
vRam Volt : Stock


Cooler : Stock (Direct CUII)
Bios Version : Stock
Software Used for OC : Asus GPU Tweak




GPUZ Validation


Attaching screenshot of 3DMark 11 Scores as well 

*lh6.googleusercontent.com/-Vu2HIhH-9xI/UDOOCobATcI/AAAAAAAAEXg/zVSvrR_0rQ0/s1152/ocverclock_tdf_3.jpg

*lh4.googleusercontent.com/-3OvetZnn4ms/UDOOE7aNLLI/AAAAAAAAEXo/WqNd-jMj-0I/s1152/ocverclock_tdf_4.jpg


----------



## sharang.d (Aug 21, 2012)

rajesh.s said:


> ^^ dude, take screen shot of your benchmark score along with gpu-z .
> 
> voltage is bit high, btm what temperature are u getting while playing games.IMO always apply overclock after boot.


Okay, next time.
Benchmark apps were crashing on lower voltage 
I'm getting max 70 degrees..
Anyway I think it's an unstable OC since I left comp on for torrents and went out.Came back after 2 hours and display was gone 
Had to reset..
I'm confused now.
How did u get such high clocks btw? Completely stable?
How much do u think I can OC to? How much VDDC?

Is my PSU by any chance not being able to provide sufficient power? 
My PSU model is Seasonic S12II 620W


@mandar
Impressive OC on stock volts man. Is it completely stable? Is your CPU overclocked?

Am I the only one who can't get a good OC in here?


----------



## topgear (Aug 22, 2012)

^^ i think you need to crank up the gpu voltage to the maximum limit ( but this very risky IMO ) and your PSu is good enough to handle a ~4.5 Ghz OCed 2500k and a OCed HD7870.



mandarpalshikar said:


> ^^ I never had a chance of using AMD/ATI cards before so never used 11 series drivers. This 7950 of mine is the first one I'm using. Have been NV fanboy since 2002.
> But for me 12.8 is giving increased performance over 12.6 or 12.7 in a lot of games like MP3, BF3, Skyrim, Witcher2, ME3, etc. to list a few. I did not compare benchmark results though.





> *@topgear* - Can you please think about below rules and consider them for this thread. (3DMark hall of fame requires these)
> 
> 1. Lucidlogix VirtuMVP must be disabled while running any benchmarks.
> 2. Use publically available hardware. Engineering samples or unreleased components not allowed.
> 3. Nvidia PhysX must run on CPU.





sumonpathak said:


> +1..although driver policy should be laxed..future-mark is very lazy in approving drivers...12.7 is not approved...



nice suggestions but they are better suited for 3DMark Benhchmark thread


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Aug 22, 2012)

^^


----------



## IndianRambo (Aug 22, 2012)

@sharang.d
reduce core clock to 1200 and check by playing games more than a hour.


----------



## sharang.d (Aug 22, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ i think you need to crank up the gpu voltage to the maximum limit ( but this very risky IMO ) and your PSu is good enough to handle a ~4.5 Ghz OCed 2500k and a OCed HD7870.


Yeah that's why I don't wanaa go to 1300 VDDC
I'm still waiting for a damn multimeter/ammeter/wattmeter yet 
UPS wala taking too long to come lol



rajesh.s said:


> @sharang.d
> reduce core clock to 1200 and check by playing games more than a hour.


Yeah stable at 1200/1360 at 1218 VDDC now. How'd you get such high clocks? Are they 24 X 7 stable?


----------



## IndianRambo (Aug 22, 2012)

when there is no need of heavy gpu task, it automatically reduce to 300/150 @0.8v even its at defalut freqency,so there is no point of 24/7.  yes its stable. but i reduced to 1200/1450@1.2v to be safe.


----------



## sharang.d (Aug 22, 2012)

rajesh.s said:


> when there is no need of heavy gpu task, it automatically reduce to 300/150 @0.8v even its at defalut freqency,so there is no point of 24/7.  yes its stable. but i reduced to 1200/1450@1.2v to be safe.



I asked about 24/7 because I had oced to 1220/1370 and left PC on. Went out and came back after 2 hours and display was gone. Had to restart.
Wow man how come such a high Memory clock?

Also which software to use to view Current GPU Volts?

EDIT:

So the system crashed while playing Alan Wake.
I'm really fed up of this now. 
Yesterday I ran stress tests and played BF3 for more than an hour and all was fine. Today this 
I have a feeling that its some power issue. Some setting maybe.


----------



## sumonpathak (Aug 22, 2012)

use power+1 in trixx


----------



## IndianRambo (Aug 22, 2012)

@sharang.d. i use msi afterburner on screen display to monitor gpu volt,temperature,fan speed,core,memory and frame rate while playing games.. normal i use gpu-z sensors.


----------



## sharang.d (Aug 22, 2012)

sumonpathak said:


> use power+1 in trixx


 Already @ +20%



rajesh.s said:


> @sharang.d. i use msi afterburner on screen display to monitor gpu volt,temperature,fan speed,core,memory and frame rate while playing games.. normal i use gpu-z sensors.


Yeah forgot bout GPU-z. THanks!

Also it was apparently Alan Wake's fault.

```
Faulting application name: AlanWake.exe, version: 0.0.0.0, time stamp: 0x4f69e8f4
Faulting module name: d3d_sf_Win32.dll, version: 0.0.0.0, time stamp: 0x4f69e8ae
Exception code: 0xc0000005
Fault offset: 0x000068ce
Faulting process id: 0x4a4
Faulting application start time: 0x01cd803158116cf9
Faulting application path: F:\Games\Alan Wake\AlanWake.exe
Faulting module path: F:\Games\Alan Wake\d3d_sf_Win32.dll
Report Id: 37958989-ec25-11e1-851a-10bf487cd08d
```

Ran Unigine heaven benchmark 10 times. No probs.
1200/1360 @ 1.2V

@Mandar
Can u please try 3dm11 after unistalling VirtuMVP. I wana know how much difference it makes..
Thanks in advance


----------



## sumonpathak (Aug 22, 2012)

^^i think dat run was without MVP


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Aug 22, 2012)

^^ Althought MVP was not uninstalled, I had disabled it.... see the MVP icon in taskbar... its greyed out 
Now I've completely uninstalled MVP to comply with HWBOT rules ... Score now is 8390 with Core at 1050 and memory at 1500.  See the below link.

Entry @ HWBOT

Now guys... guide me how shall I crank up the voltage ? I'll be using Asus GPU Tweak to do it.


----------



## sharang.d (Aug 23, 2012)

For topgear 

GPU : AMD HD 7870 (Sapphire HD 7870)

GPU Stock Speed : 1000 Mhz
GPU Overclocked Speed : 1200 Mhz
GPU Core Volt ( set in OC app ): 1.2V [Stock : 1.118V]
Powertune : +20%

vRam Type : GDDR5
vRam Stock Speed : 1200 Mhz 
vram OCed Speed : 1370 Mhz
vRam Volt : Stock

Cooler : Stock
Bios Version : Stock
Software Used for OC : Sapphire Trixx

Additional Notes if any :
techPowerUp GPU-Z Validation cxdy5
AMD Radeon HD 7870 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-2500K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. P8Z77-V PRO score: P7428 3DMarks

Screenshot:


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/aljmW.jpg



Right click on image -> open in new tab 
For better readability 


I have a feeling I should lower memory clock by 60 and increase core clock. Memory clock doesn't do s*** lol



rajesh.s said:


> IMO always apply overclock after boot.


What do u mean?


----------



## topgear (Aug 23, 2012)

^^ That means always apply OC manually after windows desktop loads - I sued to do the same ( apply Oc profile before gaming ) before starting my gaming session.


----------



## sharang.d (Aug 23, 2012)

Since it's not BIOS over writing obviously overclock will be applied after the overclocking software starts(after desktop loads) right? Didn't get your point.


----------



## topgear (Aug 23, 2012)

some OC apps applies OC as soon as the OC software loads ( even before the windows desktop like some AV aps ) and if the OC is unstable it would cause BSOD - so just to play safe it's better to manually load Oc profile before starting a game.


----------



## sharang.d (Aug 23, 2012)

Okay that way..
Do you apply the OC profile only when you're about to play a game and keep the normal profile while browsing and stuff?
Like Browsing->Switch to OC profile->Play games->Switch to normal profile->repeat or do you keep the OC profile for the whole time that ur pC is on?
Also you dint comment on my entry!


----------



## topgear (Aug 23, 2012)

^^ yep, like that but occasionally after playing games I just forget to switch back to the normal profile.

and about your OC - well you should not go over 1225mV ( you were getting 70c with 1250mv ) - see if applying 1225mv is stable enough for Oc or not or it let's you get a bit more higher clock speeds but if even at stock the card can give you 1150-1170 Mhz core colck speed and as for memory try pushing it to 1400-1425 and finally 1450 Mhz.


----------



## sharang.d (Aug 23, 2012)

You didn't see the latest one? I have added the screenshot too. 1.2V



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/aljmW.jpg


----------



## IndianRambo (Aug 23, 2012)

^^now u got a sweet spot for ur card.


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Aug 23, 2012)

Just tried another OC before coming to office today. I'm unable to get to 1100MHz on my 7950 with default volt. 1050MHz is running stable at the moment.
Will push it 1.2V and try going to 1100 tommorrow morning.


----------



## sharang.d (Aug 23, 2012)

rajesh.s said:


> ^^now u got a sweet spot for ur card.


Yes! 
Gonna try to lower memory clock and see if I can boost the core clock further 



mandarpalshikar said:


> Just tried another OC before coming to office today. I'm unable to get to 1100MHz on my 7950 with default volt. 1050MHz is running stable at the moment.
> Will push it 1.2V and try going to 1100 tommorrow morning.


Try lowering memory clock 



rajesh.s said:


> hurray! achieved 45% of overclock from stock(860).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What max temp did you get when you did this?


----------



## IndianRambo (Aug 23, 2012)

sharang.d said:


> What max temp did you get when you did this?


 its under 60 degree.


----------



## the_conqueror (Aug 23, 2012)

Finally reached 1050 Mhz stable core clock. Restored the memory clock to default 1200 Mhz since it doesn't give significant results.


----------



## topgear (Aug 24, 2012)

sharang.d said:


> You didn't see the latest one? I have added the screenshot too. 1.2V
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've seen that and just commneted on how far you can push the gpu volt to get max possible core clock out of the gpu.



sharang.d said:


> Yes!
> Gonna try to lower memory clock and see if I can boost the core clock further



I don't think lowering the mem clock will boost the gpu clock further.


----------



## sharang.d (Aug 24, 2012)

topgear said:


> I don't think lowering the mem clock will boost the gpu clock further.



Almost always works for me


----------



## rajatGod512 (Aug 25, 2012)

@topgear

GPU : AMD HD7850
Manufacturer and Model Name : Gigabyte HD 7850 2GB OC Windforce x2 (GV-R785OC-2GD)

GPU Stock Speed : 975 Mhz
GPU Overclocked Speed : 1050 Mhz
GPU Core Volt : Stock 

vRam Type : GDDR5
vRam Stock Speed : 1200 Mhz
vram OCed Speed : 1350 Mhz
vRam Volt : Stock 

Cooler : Stock
Bios Version : Stock 
Software Used for OC : Gigabyte OC GURU II

GPU-Z Validation : techPowerUp GPU-Z Validation 8k4fa
--------------------------------------------------
Screen : *i.imgur.com/Qo9pL.jpg


----------



## topgear (Aug 25, 2012)

^^ Updated ..


----------



## sumonpathak (Aug 25, 2012)

Will this do?


Spoiler



*www.hwbot.org/image/830022.jpg


GPU : HD7850
Manufacturer and Model Name ( Optional ) :

GPU Stock Speed : 860 Mhz
GPU Overclocked Speed : 980 Mhz
GPU Core Volt : Stock

Shader Clock ( Optional ) :

vRam Type : GDDr5
vRam Stock Speed : 1200 Mhz 
vram OCed Speed : 1300 Mhz
vRam Volt : Stock

Cooler : Stock
Bios Version : Stock 
Software Used for OC : Sapphire Trixx

Additional Notes if any :

sumonpathak`s 3DMark11 - Performance score: 6120 marks with a Radeon HD 7850


----------



## Skud (Aug 25, 2012)

It should; but which software have you used?

OT: Nice to see a Waterfox user.


----------



## sumonpathak (Aug 25, 2012)

used Trixx...
OT:Waterfox is nice...ram management is better than opera in my case...


----------



## topgear (Aug 26, 2012)

List Updated ...

BTW, why is not there any (except S_V ) Nvidia gfx card users here ??


----------



## the_conqueror (Aug 26, 2012)

^ There are many nvidia users, but they are not willing to submit their overclocks.


----------



## IndianRambo (Aug 26, 2012)

^^ +1.
common guys post some benches and make this thread active.

I think, we should make a thread or guide or even instruction , how to overclock safely. bcoz many of them doesn't know  the way or afraid of warranty or maybe not interested .


----------



## the_conqueror (Aug 26, 2012)

Guys, I reached 1050/1400 MHz stable clocks. Max load temp was 66 C and idle was 30 C on afterburner. Ran 3 loops of 3d mark vantage xtreme preset. Will post a screenshot tomorrow. Score was around X11xxx.

*i.imgur.com/VWg5V.jpg


----------



## topgear (Aug 27, 2012)

^^ Try playing some games for ~2 hrs and see how stable the OC is and 1400Mhz memory clock is really nice - try a little more if you can.


----------



## sharang.d (Aug 27, 2012)

GPU : AMD HD 7870 (Sapphire HD 7870)

GPU Stock Speed : 1000 Mhz
GPU Overclocked Speed : 1250 Mhz
GPU Core Volt ( set in OC app ): 1.2V [Stock : 1.118V]
Powertune : +20%

vRam Type : GDDR5
vRam Stock Speed : 1200 Mhz 
vram OCed Speed : 1350 Mhz
vRam Volt : Stock

Cooler : Stock
Bios Version : Stock
Software Used for OC : MSI Afterburner

Additional Notes if any :
AMD Radeon HD 7870 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-2500K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. P8Z77-V PRO score: P7535 3DMarks
techPowerUp GPU-Z Validation ca9gy
Processor @ 4.3Ghz

Screenshot:


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/VcPx2.jpg
Right click->Open image in new tab for higher res 




Question: Is GPU fan RPM under full load around 70% okay or should I reduce it?


----------



## IndianRambo (Aug 27, 2012)

good overclocking. thumbs up buddy.
no need to reduce.


----------



## sharang.d (Aug 28, 2012)

^Thanks man 
What clocks are you running for 24/7?


----------



## topgear (Aug 28, 2012)

^^ there's no such thing as running a gfx card at highest possible ( read 3D clock speed ) clock speed 24*7 unless you flash a moded bios - use at-least two profile for OC and normal mode - before using any gfx intensive ap ( like any D app, game ) switch to OC/Performance profile and once yu finished your game just switch back to normal profile - the gpu clocks will be automatically reduced and talking about fan speed : you can set different fan speed for different temps.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Aug 28, 2012)

@topgear

UPDATED : 
GPU : AMD HD7850
Manufacturer and Model Name : Gigabyte HD 7850 2GB OC Windforce x2 (GV-R785OC-2GD)

GPU Stock Speed : 975 Mhz
GPU Overclocked Speed : 1000 Mhz
GPU Core Volt : Stock

vRam Type : GDDR5
vRam Stock Speed : 1200 Mhz
vram OCed Speed : 1350 Mhz
vRam Volt : Stock

Cooler : Stock
Bios Version : Stock
Software Used for OC : MSI Afterburner

*i.imgur.com/7PO8A.jpg


GPU is unstable after 1 Ghz core clock


----------



## IndianRambo (Aug 28, 2012)

^^ increase ur voltage


----------



## ashis_lakra (Aug 28, 2012)

@rajatGod512, is your screen resolution 2560 x 1600 ?


----------



## rajatGod512 (Aug 28, 2012)

ashis_lakra said:


> @rajatGod512, is your screen resolution 2560 x 1600 ?



No, its 1920x1080 . Why ?


----------



## sharang.d (Aug 29, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ there's no such thing as running a gfx card at highest possible ( read 3D clock speed ) clock speed 24*7 unless you flash a moded bios - use at-least two profile for OC and normal mode - before using any gfx intensive ap ( like any D app, game ) switch to OC/Performance profile and once yu finished your game just switch back to normal profile - the gpu clocks will be automatically reduced and talking about fan speed : you can set different fan speed for different temps.


Yes Sir topgear! 
I already am on a custom fan profile. Was just wondering if 70% fan speed @ 55C is ok or I should change the fan profile to make it like 60%. Nvm i got my answer(It's fine).

@Rajat
Try increasing voltage to 1.2V and see If it helps. In any case you OC is not bad


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Sep 5, 2012)

Common guys... nobody from the green camp ???? We want to see how far 660Ti/670/680/690 go


----------



## ashishagarwal (Nov 18, 2012)

how to overclock in centos


----------



## doomgiver (Nov 19, 2012)

you are running centOS... and want to overclock?

BWAHAHAHAHAHAA!!!

which gpu you have? overall rig config?

afaik, linux OC tools are rare.


----------



## topgear (Nov 20, 2012)

@ ashishagarwal - Welcome to TDF.

and regarding your query you may find these links useful :

AMD Graphics Card Overclocking Guide - Linux.org
Overclock Your Nvidia Graphics Card in Linux
Linux How to overclock Nvidia cards in Ubuntu/Kubuntu 8.10 and 9.04


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jan 15, 2013)

anyone know how much can we oc the sapphire hd 7950 vapour-x oc with boost in practical

i mean without using any external cooling methods except the stock

which gpu will be the new performance comparable to??


----------



## doomgiver (Jan 15, 2013)

20% OC limit is a nice rule.

generally, all cards cen be OC's upto 10%. after that, you ahve to take it slowly.


----------



## topgear (Jan 15, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> anyone know how much can we oc the sapphire hd 7950 vapour-x oc with boost in practical
> 
> i mean without using any external cooling methods except the stock
> 
> which gpu will be the new performance comparable to??



should give you some idea 

Sapphire HD7950 Vapor-X Edition Review | KitGuru
Review: Sapphire Radeon HD 7950 OC Vapor-X - Graphics - HEXUS.net - Page 13
Sapphire HD 7950 Vapor-X 3 GB Review | techPowerUp


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jan 15, 2013)

i meant to say that those guys in the review use all kinds of funky hardware for ocing

how much can we practically oc using like gs600 with i7 3770k....


----------



## Myth (Jan 15, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> i meant to say that those guys in the review use all kinds of *funky hardware *for ocing
> 
> how much can we practically oc using like gs600 with i7 3770k....



These sites usually get a _sample _hardware from the company to test and not the regular items purchased from the market.
Your resulting OC might end up near about that mark, if not higher. But then one can never say.


----------



## doomgiver (Jan 15, 2013)

gpu overclock depends ENTIRELY on the gpu. 
nothing else matters.

(oh yeah, you DO need a good psu, in order to power the card xD )


----------



## topgear (Jan 16, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> i meant to say that those guys in the review use all kinds of funky hardware for ocing
> 
> how much can we practically oc using like *gs600* with *i7 3770k*....



you can push the HD7950 to the limits  but be careful about the limit of stock cooler and volts.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Feb 8, 2013)

GPU : HIS IceQ Radeon HD5670

GPU Stock Speed : 775 Mhz
GPU Overclocked Speed : 850 Mhz
GPU Core Volt : Stock

VRam Type : GDDR5
VRam Stock Speed : 1000 Mhz
Vram OCed Speed : 1050 Mhz
VRam Volt : Stock

Cooler : Stock (IceQ)
Bios Version : Stock
Software Used for OC : AMD Vision Engine

Additional Notes if any :

*i.imgur.com/3lqzqI3.jpg


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 7, 2013)

I was looking to overclock the GT640m GPU present in Acer v3-G series.
I have read that GT645m is an overclocked version of 640m and oerforms ~15% better at gaming. Is it possible to overclock the 640m  ??? ANy BIOS revisions , please >\??

ANd how much potential does that card holds for overclocking. ??


----------



## Myth (Mar 7, 2013)

I am not sure how advisable it is OCing a laptop gpu. There isnt much for ventilation inside a laptop and additionally there is this OCed GPU generating some extra heat. Probably not so good for the other components as well.


----------



## topgear (Mar 8, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> I was looking to overclock the GT640m GPU present in Acer v3-G series.
> I have read that GT645m is an overclocked version of 640m and oerforms ~15% better at gaming. Is it possible to overclock the 640m  ??? ANy BIOS revisions , please >\??
> 
> ANd how much potential does that card holds for overclocking. ??



if you are Ok with the drawbacks mentioned on the above post here's one more link for you :
nVIDIA mobile Kepler 6xx MASTER overclocking guide. Workaround for max clocks/OC stability.


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 8, 2013)

topgear said:


> if you are Ok with the drawbacks mentioned on the above post here's one more link for you :
> nVIDIA mobile Kepler 6xx MASTER overclocking guide. Workaround for max clocks/OC stability.


Yeah , I know the risks associated with overclocking laptop CPU/GPU. But I won't do that by crazy margin , just a li'l bit.  :devileyes:

Thanks for the link TopGear.This one seems a li'l bit advanced and generic to GT600 series , so right now I am going to stick with the BIOS Mod and then use the Nvidia Overclocking utility or MSI Afterburner to achieve not more than 10%. 
Went across that thread in TechInferno by Svl7 , and it was meant specifically for my Laptop model , so going to try that.

But I have one doubt and google didn't helped me either.
*My question is that , GT640m , GT645m and probably GT650m (all ddr3) are same chips , right ??
So is it just that they are all overclocked version of GT640m ,? cause both of them have higher clocks , everything else seems same on paper but performance difference is like 30-40%..

IF yes then , theoratically a GT640m can deliver same performance as GT645m/650m , if overclocked at the same frequency with a good laptop cooling mechanism ?????*



Myth said:


> I am not sure how advisable it is OCing a laptop gpu. There isnt much for ventilation inside a laptop and additionally there is this OCed GPU generating some extra heat. Probably not so good for the other components as well.



Thanks for the advice , and its really not advisable to do so, specially with a brand new lappy. :devil:
But I was wondering cause I have read somewhere that this kepler variant has got some power under the hood for overclocking upto a point safely with considerable performance boost.

BTW , I do have a cooling setup.[Have few spare Desktop FANS lying around . Going to make a laptop cooler using them. :hehe:]


----------



## slashragnarok (Mar 10, 2013)

GPU : Sapphire HD7870 GHz Edition

GPU Stock Speed : 1000 Mhz
GPU Overclocked Speed : 1226 Mhz
GPU Core Volt : Cranked to 1.3 V

VRam Type : GDDR5
VRam Stock Speed : 1200 Mhz
Vram OCed Speed : 1396 Mhz
VRam Volt : Stock

Cooler : Stock
Bios Version : Stock
Software Used for OC : MSI Afterburner

Additional Notes if any :


----------



## topgear (Mar 11, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> Yeah , I know the risks associated with overclocking laptop CPU/GPU. But I won't do that by crazy margin , just a li'l bit.  :devileyes:
> 
> Thanks for the link TopGear.This one seems a li'l bit advanced and generic to GT600 series , so right now I am going to stick with the BIOS Mod and then use the Nvidia Overclocking utility or MSI Afterburner to achieve not more than 10%.
> Went across that thread in TechInferno by Svl7 , and it was meant specifically for my Laptop model , so going to try that.
> ...



theoritically this should be correct if you match the clock speeds but GT650M probably has been made out from better silicon chips but this may not be always the case. And 30-40% performance difference with same clock speed ? make sure you read reviews from same website where GT 640/645/650 M were reviewed side by side with same driver version and memory type.


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 11, 2013)

topgear said:


> theoritically this should be correct if you match the clock speeds but GT650M probably has been made out from better silicon chips but this may not be always the case. And 30-40% performance difference with same clock speed ? make sure you read reviews from same website where GT 640/645/650 M were reviewed side by side with same driver version and memory type.


yes in most games this is the scenario.

check here Nvidia GT640m performance
The difference seems to be around 25%. 
That gt650m has around 200Mhz higher clock.!!

__________________________

Btw , I flashed the BIOS with a modded FMW , and the clock speed bumped for stock , but the turbo still stuck at 710Mhz.
MSI afterburner doesn't work with it. Only the Nvidia overclocking utility works with it. 

After ~10% bump in memory and core clock , its still stable at around 75C.

Today I increased the Clock by 120Mhz , and while playing "GHost recon Future Soldier " I noticed the frame rate increased by 2-3 Frames per Sec. [From 19FPS to 23FPS]. At 1366x768 on full details.

Additionally I played the same game(GRFS) on Samsung Np550 (Ci7) with GT 650m and looks like that it performed even below the GT640m [around 2-3 Frames less/sec.] At same resolution and settings. 
Even though , its a better card.


----------



## topgear (Mar 12, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> yes in most games this is the scenario.
> 
> check here Nvidia GT640m performance
> The difference seems to be around 25%.
> ...



both laptops has same config specially the CPU ?


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 12, 2013)

Yeah , except the 8GB DDR3 1600Mhz on Samsung vs 4GB DDR3 1333Mhz on Acer. [I don't think RAM would make that difference.Even if it did , then should have been in Samsung's favor]
CPU on both of the'm is same COre I7 3610QM.

Infact today , I came across notebookcheck.net's becnhmark results for this game and it also displays the same result that GT640m is faster at higher resolution than GT650m. !!!!!!!!


Check here :
GT650m

GT640m
-------------------------------------
*Call of Duty Black Ops* : At *Low* and *Medium-High* , [Except Ultra].
GT640m surpasses GT650m by ~10%. [Here Gt650m seems to be clocked ~750mhz , still higher than GT640m and both are GDDR5.] 

Config : *Intel Core i5 3317U 1.7GHz *
*GeForce GT 640M *(645 - 709MHz), 1024MB (1000MHz) GDDR5, ForceWare 306.97
4096MB RAM

VS Config :* Intel Core i5 3360M 2.8GHz* 
*GeForce GT 650M* (745MHz), 1024MB (1000MHz) GDDR5, Boost: 835 MHz
8192MB RAM.

Frames rates : *88.1FPS(GT640m) vs 75.7FPS(GT650m)*.
______________________________________________________

Game : *GHost Recon Future Soldier* [*Medium* Settings.]

Config : [X] Aspire M3-581TG
*Intel Core i7 2637M 1.7GHz *
*GeForce GT 640M *(709MHz), 1024MB (900MHz) *DDR3*, 310.61
4096MB RAM
Vs
Config : [X] Fire DTX (MSI MS-16GA)
*Intel Core i7 3610QM 2.3GHz *
*GeForce GT 650M* (745MHz), 2048MB (1000MHz) Boost: 835 MHz, *GDDR5*, Optimus, ForceWare 295.93
8192MB RAM

Difference in Frame rates : 25FPS[gt640m] VS 22.2FPS[gt650m].

_____________________________________________________________
Game : Mass Effect 3 [Low Settings].

Config : *Intel Core i7 3610QM 2.3GHz *
*GeForce GT 650M* (810MHz), 2048MB (900MHz)* DDR3* 1333MHz, 295.55
16384MB RAM
Vs
Config : 
[X] Aspire M3-581TG
*Intel Core i7 2637M 1.7GHz *
*GeForce GT 640M *(709MHz), 1024MB (900MHz) *DDR3*, 296.11
4096MB RAM

Difference is frame rates in 0. THey both perform the same at this setting.@60FPS.

____________________________________________________________________
These were some of the games .
This weird difference in FPS at various settings seems confusing to me. ANy reasons for them ?????


----------



## gagan_kumar (Mar 12, 2013)

slashragnarok said:


> GPU : Sapphire HD7870 GHz Edition
> 
> GPU Stock Speed : 1000 Mhz
> GPU Overclocked Speed : 1226 Mhz
> ...



that is even higher than 7950........


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 29, 2013)

These screenshots were taken while running Crysis 3 at 1366x768 , with everything maxed out.
I was getting 5-7 FPS w/out overclocking , and around 10-11 FPS with overclocking.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/overclocking/9699d1364528378-graphic-card-overclock-list-discussion-snip1.jpg
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/overclocking/9700d1364528401-graphic-card-overclock-list-discussion-snip2.jpg
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/overclocking/9702d1364528428-graphic-card-overclock-list-discussion-snip4.jpg
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/overclocking/9701d1364528415-graphic-card-overclock-list-discussion-snip3.jpg


----------



## topgear (Mar 30, 2013)

cool temps and you've used bios mod or what to change the stock clock speed of GT640M ?


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 30, 2013)

topgear said:


> cool temps and you've used bios mod or what to change the stock clock speed of GT640M ?



Yep its the BIOS mod by "Svl" which unlocks the GPU for overlocking beyond the 709Mhz limit(turbo).

GT640M as such runs at ~650Mhz/900Mhz and can boost upto 709Mhz in turbo. But After overclocking I was able to push it upto 860Mhz and 1000Mhz memory.

The maximum temperature recorded while playing graphic intense games was ~85C at max for the GPU. Although it touched 95C for the CPU package[Without using Cooler].

However ,since I am using a Home-Made DIY cooler that I was able to construct using a CardBoard-Box and three 50MM desktop Fans running at more than 2500RPM/each blowing air directly into Laptop vents , the temp. was locked under 75C for GPU , 38C for HDD and 86C for CPU after overclock.

TopGear , which benchmark should be best suited for measuring practical performance difference for the GPU ?


----------



## topgear (Mar 31, 2013)

great .. your OCed cpu running at what speed ?

For measuring practical performance use some in-game/ game benchmarks suite .. like Crysis/Crysis 2 Benchmark tool, RE5+RE6 Benchmark Suite, AVP Benchmark Suite, LP2 Benchmark Suite, Sleeping Dogs and Metro 2033 in game Benchmark etc.


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 31, 2013)

topgear said:


> great .. your OCed cpu running at what speed ?
> 
> For measuring practical performance use some in-game/ game benchmarks suite .. like Crysis/Crysis 2 Benchmark tool, RE5+RE6 Benchmark Suite, AVP Benchmark Suite, LP2 Benchmark Suite, Sleeping Dogs and Metro 2033 in game Benchmark etc.





> the temp. was locked under 75C for GPU , 38C for HDD and 86C for CPU after overclock.


Oh , sorry I meant After Overclocking the GPU and not the CPU. I was afraid to O'clock the CPU and also felt that its needless to do so. It boosts itself to 3.1GHz at all 4 cores whenever required , so I don't think O'clocking CPU will make a big change in FPS.
I have used the CI5-2500K and the performance seems pretty much same for the Ci7 3610QM.

I think , I have Crysis 2 . I will try to use its inbuilt b'Marking then,


----------



## topgear (Apr 1, 2013)

thanks for the clarification and Crysis 2 has no inbuilt benchmark .. you ned to use Adrenaline Crysis 2 Benchmark tool
Adrenaline Crysis 2 Benchmark Tool 1.0.1.14 BETA | HWlab


----------



## Hrishi (Apr 2, 2013)

topgear said:


> thanks for the clarification and Crysis 2 has no inbuilt benchmark .. you ned to use Adrenaline Crysis 2 Benchmark tool
> Adrenaline Crysis 2 Benchmark Tool 1.0.1.14 BETA | HWlab



Oh thanks..but. I think I am having Crysis and Crysis Warhead and Crysis 3 but not Crysis 2.  , I thought Warhead is Crysis 2 :lolz:.
Any of the mentioned above having similar tools ??



topgear said:


> cool temps and you've used bios mod or what to change the stock clock speed of GT640M ?



Okay , today I stepped up the performance by boosting the Memory and Shader clock again.
This time took it upto 890Mhz and 1040Mhz memory for the GPU from previous of 858Mhz and 1000Mhz.

The Avg.Frame rate for *NFSMW Reboot* *,without overclocking* at 710/900Mhz were  : *Frames *: 5479	*Time(ms) :* 174051	*Min* : 22	*Max* : 61	*Avg*. : 31.479.
Actually its already overclocked a li'l due to the BIOS mod , its stock clock is already at 710Mhz  instead of ~650Mhz , so consider the base clock at 710Mhz for reference.

Now after taking the frequency to 890Mhz/1040Mhz the Frame Rates for same race and same settings were : 
*FRAMES* : 7934	*TIME(MS)* : 220117	*mIN *: 24*	Max* : 62*	Average *: 36.044.

The temperature and reading are in the screenshots.

And the game was played at maximum settings possible for 1366x768 resolution.
As per Notebookcheck.net the GT640m delivers avg. FPS of 27 and the GT650m delivers an avg. fps of 34.

Well the GT650M was obviously DDR5 variant but with lower clocked 750Mhz cores.


Edit/Update : I underclocked the GPU to match the company default speed of 650Mhz from 710Mhz , and the frame rates were 
*Frames :* 6463	*Time *: 222364	*Min :* 19	*Max* : 62*	Avg*. :29.065
Screenshots


So there's a practical gain of ~7FPS in the game at highest settings. (Approximately 20-25% increase from the stock.)
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/overclocking/9777d1364883121-graphic-card-overclock-list-discussion-nfs.jpg
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/overclocking/9774d1364882959-graphic-card-overclock-list-discussion-cpu.jpg
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/overclocking/9778d1364883129-graphic-card-overclock-list-discussion-nfsss1.jpg
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/overclocking/9775d1364883097-graphic-card-overclock-list-discussion-new-oc-results.jpg
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/overclocking/9779d1364883138-graphic-card-overclock-list-discussion-safsdfasd.jpg
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/overclocking/9776d1364883112-graphic-card-overclock-list-discussion-nfs-high.ss.jpg

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/overclocking/9780d1364899591-graphic-card-overclock-list-discussion-3dmark11.png
3D Mark Vantage 11 scores after and before O'clock in performance mode @ 1280x720p using basic Edition..


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Nov 10, 2013)

*Asus HD7950 DirectCU II @ 1100/1550*

Put hands on OCing after a long time. Will push the card further by increasing power limit. I was able to achieve *37.5% increase in GPU clock and 24% on Mem clock* as of now.

Tested On -
CPU - Core i5 3570k @ 4.2 GHz
Cooler - Corsair H80
Mobo - Asus Maximus V Formula
PSU - Corsair AX850
RAM - G.Skill Trident-X 16GB Kit (f3-2400C10D-16GTX) 2400MHz running @ 10-12-12-31-2N @ 1.65V
SSD - Corsair Force 3 Series 60GB
HDD - Seagate Barracuda 1TB


GPU Info -
GPU : Radeon HD7950 (Non-Boost)
Manufacturer and Model Name : *ASUS HD7950 Direct CUII 3GB*


*GPU Stock Speed : 800 MHz
GPU Overclocked Speed : 1100 MHz*
GPU Core Volt : 1131 mV


vRam Type : DDR5
*vRam Stock Speed : 1250 MHz 
vRam OCed Speed : 1550 MHz*
vRam Volt : Stock


Cooler : Stock (Direct CUII)
Bios Version : 015.017.000.001.000000 (113-C810100-116)
Software Used for OC : MSI AfterBurner

*i.imgur.com/ll4NNtw.jpg

*i.imgur.com/ooJxs0H.jpg

@topgear - please update my results


----------



## topgear (Nov 10, 2013)

done


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 12, 2013)

@TG , what are the rules and standards to post the benchmarks like above? i'm bit interested posting some of my own rig's.


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Nov 12, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> @TG , what are the rules and standards to post the benchmarks like above? i'm bit interested posting some of my own rig's.



Rules are noted in first post of this thread by topgear -

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/overclock...rd-overclock-list-discussion.html#post1563333

Try posting one... if any doubts, I am sure all of us here will chip in with our two cents.


----------



## topgear (Nov 13, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> @TG , what are the rules and standards to post the benchmarks like above? i'm bit interested posting some of my own rig's.



I'm crossing fingers to see some results from Nvidia gpu users so like _mandarpalshikar_ said follw the first post and post your gpu OC


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 13, 2013)

i will try today, i have to download 3D mark 11 for that, i have Unigine valley and 3D mark 2013 only. Also i have a laptop GPU on which i cant mod BIOS, will just do clock alter. will give it a shot


----------



## topgear (Nov 17, 2013)

^^ any update on this ?


----------



## sumonpathak (Nov 17, 2013)

6800K+GTX 680 results chalega?


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 19, 2013)

^^ benchmarks posted. Any comments? updates? suggestions?


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Nov 19, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> ^^ benchmarks posted. Any comments? updates? suggestions?


Considering you are ocing on a laptop.... results are remarkable. I can see you are in jakarta... whats the ambient temp you are maintaining inside your house which ocing? Deepcool X6 is a laptop cooling pad right? so is one of the blowers on it directly situated on top of your GPU fan when its connected at base?

*Update - just checked bottom of your post and got to know ambient temp.


----------



## topgear (Nov 20, 2013)

excellent results considering it's a laptop .. may be it can be OCed better in chilling weather of Siberia


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 20, 2013)

topgear said:


> excellent results considering it's a laptop .. may be it can be OCed better in chilling weather of Siberia



exactly my thought, but u just need to do R&D for cooling, if you know how to do and have the enthusiasm and proper resources, you can do wonder with this laptop no doubt.


----------



## sumonpathak (Nov 20, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> exactly my thought, but u just need to do R&D for cooling, if you know how to do and have the enthusiasm and proper resources, you can do wonder with this laptop no doubt.



open it up..put a pot on it


----------



## topgear (Nov 21, 2013)

keep some some sub zero cooling stuff ready beforehand


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 21, 2013)

^ I don't own a similiar laptop . Have something comparatively inferior specs to it , but still using a decent cooling mechanism and mod , I am now able to keep the max temps under 70C now , for graphic intensive games like GRFS , MEtro LL , BF3 , Crysis 3.
It'll be shocking to note though , that the increase is from 625Mhz to 860Mhz in Core clock ( increase of 235Mhz , approximately 35% !!) , and 900-1050Mhz for memory clock.
Temps stay under 70C for GPU even after overclock., ( it's winters though , where room temps are ~22C , so in idle state with lappy cooler on , the lowest temps dips below 25C for some cores in the 3610QM. And without cooler it stays around 32-35C. )

THat laptop cooler mod is doing hell of a job for cooling the GPU.

So the analogy simply states that laptop coolers works best in winters , since the air being pushed inside is cool. The faster your cooler's fan blows the better the results.
In summers it doesn't make much of a difference due to the higher room temp.


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 21, 2013)

like i said, anyone with a little DIY spirit can do a lot of modding for increasing effectiveness  in laptop cooling. Rishi can you give a link of the mod you did ?, i need to see and check if i can try replicate something out of it.


----------



## topgear (Nov 22, 2013)

even I want to have look at the DiY work of Rishi and @Rishi - do post the benchmark of your excellent OC in deatils . I waant to get it listed.


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 22, 2013)

topgear said:


> even I want to have look at the DiY work of Rishi and @Rishi - do post the benchmark of your excellent OC in deatils . I waant to get it listed.


I lost my cellphone yesterday , so unable to take the pics. I have some old pics of the mod , which I will post in detail. 
You'll have the information in the thread by the weekend.



sam_738844 said:


> like i said, anyone with a little DIY spirit can do a lot of modding for increasing effectiveness  in laptop cooling. Rishi can you give a link of the mod you did ?, i need to see and check if i can try replicate something out of it.



Will post it in detail by this Weekend.

It seems winters are best for overclocking. 

For the moment , These are the snaps of HWmonitor I was talking about in my previous post.
First one is without the Cooling mechanism and the second pic with cooling mechanism.
Notice the lowest temps of the core. Such difference at idle is considerably good. 
Although the GPU temps. should not be considered as the GPU temps stops working as soon it goes in idle.



1.*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=12775&d=1385084655


2.*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=12776&d=1385084666...


----------



## sam_738844 (Nov 22, 2013)

those core temps after cooling are great and unheard of!  But it also makes me think that i can OC harder with my current cooling just by lowering down the ambient temp a bit more , simulating a winter like room temp profile. Those core temps i can easily achieve with haswell, yes its remarkably cool while also being annoyingly un-OC'able, but since am more concentrating on GPU OC and its temps, my core temps will not affect the thermal signature of the GPU sink-fan  assembly much as those two are differently situated. again to mention after OCing the max Load temp of my GPU touched 87 while testing, but in gaming it can go upto 93 in occasions. So if i lower the ambient temp a bit more and increase the fan speed in the cooler, i think i can touch the 1Ghz with GPU boost.


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 22, 2013)

sam_738844 said:


> those core temps after cooling are great and unheard of!  But it also makes me think that i can OC harder with my current cooling just by lowering down the ambient temp a bit more , simulating a winter like room temp profile. Those core temps i can easily achieve with haswell, yes its remarkably cool while also being annoyingly un-OC'able, but since am more concentrating on GPU OC and its temps, my core temps will not affect the thermal signature of the GPU sink-fan  assembly much as those two are differently situated. again to mention after OCing the max Load temp of my GPU touched 87 while testing, but in gaming it can go upto 93 in occasions. So if i lower the ambient temp a bit more and increase the fan speed in the cooler, i think i can touch the 1Ghz with GPU boost.


TBH , the extra cooling I have provided in the first place is to prevent the other components from being damaged due to extra heat being produced resulting from overclocking and not just to lower the GPU temps.

93C temperatures are way too high and it seems you are touching the Upper limit. AFAIK , Nvidia GPUs have max temp of casing -98C.
It I were you , I would try to limit the temps under 85C by any means possible. DO you have any vents just below the laptop , not being covered by fans or speakers. ? They may be of great help if you have dedicated fans for GPu as well as CPU.



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I have uploaded three different pics. 
Used application for benchmarking : 3DMark06 Free Version.

1.Base profile : 710Mhz Maximum Core Clock after GPU Boost.
900Mhz memory clock.
Maximum Temperature recorded : 65C.
Laptop Cooler On.

2.Overclock Profile : 810Mhz Maximum Core Clock frequency.
1050Mhz memory clock.
Maximum Temperature recorded : 75C 
No external cooling used.

3.Overclock Profile : 810Mhz Maximum Core Clock frequency.
1050Mhz memory Clock.
Maximum temperature recorded : 65C
Laptop Cooler on.


You'll notice that after using the cooler , the benchmark results also increased for the same profile. Lower temp , lesser resistance , lesser throttling , better results at same clock.

The CPU temperatures still makes me cry though. No matter what kind of cooling I use , it still torches to 90c just like that when stressed hard ( I.e. 30W+ power)
It doesn't throttles though , but still 90C is bad for silicon in a long run. I guess IVB CPUs are just like that , hot and crazy.

----------------------------------------------------------------------



Next time , I am going to post results with upto 880-900Mhz for the Core Clock.


----------



## seamon (Feb 6, 2014)

After almost 2 weeks of testing, overheating, cooling and making custom laptop coolers I am ready to post my benchmarks. I was able to achieve a 36.7% increase in core clock and 25.75 in memory clock.

CPU :- Core i7 3632QM.
Cooler:- Custom
PSU:-180W
Ram:- 8GB.
SSD:- Plextor M5M 128GB
HDD:- 1 TB.

GPU:- GT 650M SLI.

GPU Stock Speed : 790 Mhz
GPU Overclocked Speed : 1080
GPU Core Volt : Stock 


vRam Type : GDDR5
vRam Stock Speed : 2000 MHz
vRam OCed Speed : 2515MHz
vRam Volt : Stock

Bios:- Custom Bios coded by slv7 from techinferno.

Software used for OC :- MSI Afterburner that came with Digit DVD.

Max temps (after 1 hour of continuous AC IV at max)
Main GPU:-74 degrees centigrade.
Slave GPU:- 83 degrees centigrade.

CPU:- 75 degrees centigrade. I was blessed to have a 35w TDP CPU which is cooler than the 3630QM @ 45w TDP. 


Playable Games at max settings:-
AC IV = 25-32 FPS.(TXAA 4x)
BF4- 27-30 FPS.(Supersampling off)
COD Ghosts - 25-40 FPS.
Bioshock Infinite:- 30-60 FPS.

Unplayable games at max settings:-
Crysis 3 :- 20 FPS.
Hitman Absolution :- 20 FPS.


----------



## sam_738844 (Feb 7, 2014)

^^super f***king cool OC :thumbsup:


----------



## seamon (Feb 7, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> ^^super f***king cool OC :thumbsup:



Why thank you!!


----------



## Hrishi (Feb 7, 2014)

seamon said:


> After almost 2 weeks of testing, overheating, cooling and making custom laptop coolers I am ready to post my benchmarks. I was able to achieve a 36.7% increase in core clock and 25.75 in memory clock.
> 
> CPU :- Core i7 3632QM.
> Cooler:- Custom
> ...



THat's a nice overclock but I was wondering that without cooler what is the temps. you get ??
Your GPU dies seems very nicely binned.


----------



## seamon (Feb 7, 2014)

Rishi. said:


> THat's a nice overclock but I was wondering that without cooler what is the temps. you get ??
> Your GPU dies seems very nicely binned.



I think my main GPU has a pretty good thermal paste, couple that with above average ASIC quality and you get a cool GPU. The second one gets hot, I tried to open it once to put some more thermal paste but ended up stripping the main screw and it was an epic fail.

Without cooler eh?

I have seen it go as high as 91-92 degrees centigrade without the fan.

Earlier when I didn't even had a stand I was +135 Mhz core and +500 Mhz memory and the GPU easily reached 91. Now if I remove the whole cooler then prolly gonna have a thermal shutdown.


----------



## sam_738844 (Feb 9, 2014)

are u using svl7 modded vBIOS? coz that gives u more freedom on the power target, if u have unchecked the temp priority of 92-93, then your card can go more miles without throttling, nevertheless commonsense will prevail, don't let it past over 95 in any case. those cards are already performing very well, and i wont hesitate to say, you don have the best pair ( best binned, best cooled) of them. settle down with a market cooler after some time.


----------



## seamon (Feb 9, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> are u using svl7 modded vBIOS? coz that gives u more freedom on the power target, if u have unchecked the temp priority of 92-93, then your card can go more miles without throttling, nevertheless commonsense will prevail, don't let it past over 95 in any case. those cards are already performing very well, and i wont hesitate to say, you don have the best pair ( best binned, best cooled) of them. settle down with a market cooler after some time.



I have not increased the voltage nor do I intend to. If I go above these clocks then gpu starts artifacing and above that, the kernel crashes.
And market cooler is not required as this one is working better than anything available in the local market - chiefly intex and other local brands. The best I could find was zebronics lol.


----------



## Hrishi (Feb 9, 2014)

^aren't market laptop cooler nothing but just gimmick .?? A piece of book does work better than them considering the size of hole they burn in your pocket.
Better to make one yourself using DIY stuff available around.


----------



## seamon (Feb 9, 2014)

Rishi. said:


> ^aren't market laptop cooler nothing but just gimmick .?? A piece of book does work better than them considering the size of hole they burn in your pocket.
> Better to make one yourself using DIY stuff available around.



Exactly.


Here are 3DMARK 11 benchmarks.

Extreme:-


Performance:-


The median for GTX 770m 3dmark 11 score is 5066 so mine beats it by a slim margin. GTX 770m is still the better card because it is free of the problems of SLI but considering I am getting 1.5lakh INR performance in a sub 90k INR (including SSD) package, I am quite happy.


----------



## topgear (Feb 10, 2014)

that's what SLi / CF is all about .. in the cost of heat and power consumption you get better performance for lower price  Anyway, your OC looks very good but why Boost clock and base clock is same ? May be it's due to custom bios ? Use the most recent version of gpu-z and give Nvidia Inspector a try to see if it can make any difference.


----------



## seamon (Feb 10, 2014)

I don't think my gpus support boost, I think lenovo had disabled it and it is only supported in the y510p. The clocks never go upto 1125 in  msi afterburner monitor or in unigine monitor.

How to check vram OC??


----------



## Hrishi (Feb 10, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> No, they are not gimmicks, we both know that its just they are heavily dependent on ambient temp and humidity too, you will actually see it work outside India. They work trust me.
> 
> 
> 
> boost and base clock gets same when applied svl7 modded bios, i have same thing. Only nvidia inspector Est MAx ( real-time) will show different.



What I am trying to say is that those laptop cooler fans are highly under performing compared to standard fans which you can actually use to construct a DIY cooler. 
Trust me if those ready made laptop cooler reduce 5c then these will reduce 15.c


----------



## sam_738844 (Feb 10, 2014)

Rishi. said:


> What I am trying to say is that those laptop cooler fans are highly under performing compared to standard fans which you can actually use to construct a DIY cooler.
> Trust me if those ready made laptop cooler reduce 5c then these will reduce 15.c



Agreed


----------



## seamon (Feb 11, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> Agreed



Yep this cooler is giving more performance than a local market cooler which costs ~500 bucks. The shopkeeper insists that his Intex cooler will cool better as its fan is bigger  no matter the RPM (600).

just found the perfect overclock at +290 Mhz core and +600 Mhz memory so that would make it 1080Mhz core and 1300 vram

With this settings SLI micro-stuttering ceased to exist in my case, AC IV Black Flag, a very poorly optimized game does not micro-stutter. It may be also due to Nvidia's excellent driver support.


----------



## topgear (Feb 13, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> No, they are not gimmicks, we both know that its just they are heavily dependent on ambient temp and humidity too, you will actually see it work outside India. They work trust me.
> 
> 
> 
> boost and base clock gets same when applied svl7 modded bios, i have same thing. Only nvidia inspector Est MAx ( real-time) will show different.



Thanks for the info.


----------



## funkysourav (Feb 22, 2014)

my *Sapphire HD 6850* card has almost turned 3 years old and still going absolutely strong.
since the warranty runs out in a couple of months, I am getting a little adventurous on it.

So, I am trying to find a stable undervolt at stock clocks and a stable overclock at stock volts with temps less than 75C on Kombustor

*Stock specifications*
Core Clock 775Mhz
Memory Clock 900 MHz
Core Voltage 1.150 Volts
Runs at 78-80C on Kombustor Burn In test
Runs at 70-73C on Kombustor Tessy Furry Test 18FPS, 1600x900 res, no AA

*Stock stable undervolt* for everyday 3d use and older games
Core Clock 775Mhz
Memory Clock 900 MHz
Core Voltage o.970 Volts
Runs at 75-76C on Kombustor Burn In test, 10 minutes
Runs at 60-65C on Kombustor Tessy Furry Test 18FPS, 1600x900 res, no AA

and now the attempted overclock(unstable)
Stock Voltage Overclock Specs (not stable yet, need to find the kink)
Core Clock 940Mhz
Memory Clock 1240 MHz
Core Voltage 1.148 Volts
Runs at 80-83C on Kombustor Burn In test, 10 minutes (application crashes in around 4-6 minutes)
Runs at 68-74C on Kombustor Tessy Furry Test 24-25FPS, 1600x900 res, no AA.

*The STABLE overclock at stock volts*
Stock Voltage Overclock Specs (not stable yet, need to find the kink)
Core Clock 925Mhz
Memory Clock 1208 MHz
Core Voltage 1.148 Volts
Runs at 72-77C on Kombustor Burn In test, 10 minutes
Runs at 60-65C on Kombustor Tessy Furry Test ,20-22FPS, 1600x900 res, no AA

I am using Sapphire Trixxx to set the clocks and volts, and Kombustor to stress test.


----------



## seamon (Feb 22, 2014)

funkysourav said:


> my *Sapphire HD 6850* card has almost turned 3 years old and still going absolutely strong.
> since the warranty runs out in a couple of months, I am getting a little adventurous on it.
> 
> So, I am trying to find a stable undervolt at stock clocks and a stable overclock at stock volts with temps less than 75C on Kombustor
> ...



Post some 3dmark 11 scores please.
I noticed OCing memory too much is not worth it. FPS gains are minimal and it ramps up the temp by quite a lot. I dropped temps from 81 to 74 just by decreasing the memory clock from 1300 to 1100. FPS difference is 0.2FPS in Metro last Light Benchmarking test.


----------



## funkysourav (Feb 22, 2014)

*i.imgur.com/zSfdud3.jpg?1

Don't have 3dMark with me
so I ran Kombustor Burn In for 30 minutes and then Directx11 benchmark at 1600x900 fullscreen

this is the overclocked at stock voltage profile


----------



## seamon (Feb 23, 2014)

HOT HOT HOT!!!
MSI Kombustor made the 2nd GPU reach upto 91 degrees in under 10 mins. But I guess Kombustor is not meant for laptops anyway.


----------



## Hrishi (Feb 23, 2014)

Nvidia inspector is the best IMO , if it comes to overclocking majority of stock Nvidia Mobile GPUs.


----------



## seamon (Feb 23, 2014)

Rishi. said:


> Nvidia inspector is the best IMO , if it comes to overclocking majority of stock Nvidia Mobile GPUs.



I screwed up my SLI settings while tweaking for Kombustor to work. After that none of my games were running in SLI mode. That gave me a mini-heart attack. For a moment I thought I had burnt my SLI card. Just clean installed the 344.89 drivers and problem gone. I heaved a sigh of extreme relief. Never gonna mess with Kombustor again.


----------



## funkysourav (Feb 23, 2014)

*Stock specifications*
Core Clock 775Mhz
Memory Clock 900 MHz
Core Voltage 1.150 Volts
Runs at 78-80C on Kombustor Burn In test
Runs at 70-73C on Kombustor Tessy Furry Test 18FPS, 1600x900 res, no AA


*i.imgur.com/ASjNh38.jpg
*Stock stable undervolt* for everyday 3d use and older games
Core Clock 775Mhz
Memory Clock 900 MHz
Core Voltage o.970 Volts
Runs at 65-70C on Kombustor Burn In test, 10 minutes
Runs at 60-65C on Kombustor Tessy Furry Test 18FPS, 1600x900 res, no AA
Kombustor Benchmark 1600x900 OpenGL 3 , PostFX on, *24 FPS , 1490 Points*


*i.imgur.com/zSfdud3.jpg?1
*The STABLE overclock at stock volts*
Stock Voltage Overclock Specs (not stable yet, need to find the kink)
Core Clock 925Mhz
Memory Clock 1208 MHz
Core Voltage 1.148 Volts
Runs at 72-80C on Kombustor Burn In test, 10 minutes
Runs at 63-68C on Kombustor Tessy Furry Test ,20-22FPS, 1600x900 res, no AA
Kombustor Benchmark 1600x900 OpenGL 3 , PostFX on, *34 FPS  , 2054 Points*

I am using Sapphire Trixxx to set the clocks and volts, and Kombustor to stress test.


----------



## funkysourav (Feb 24, 2014)

Undervolted my Sapphire Radeon HD 6850 to a new low

*Primary Specifications*

Core Clock 775 MHz
Memory Clock 1000 MHz
Stock Core Voltage *1.150 V* (VDDC)
Max Temps at MSI Kombustor DX11 Stress test at 160x900 res would get to 78-81C Auto fan speed

Modified the Core Voltage to* 0.950 V* (The same voltage used by the card when at 2D/desktop mode
Max Temps at MSI Kombustor DX11 Stress test at 160x900 res would get to 67-69C Auto Fan Speed

Difference of 12C in temps!
and absolutely no change in performance!

@Topgear,
we should have a Undervolt at Stock Clocks,
and Overclock at Stock Volts list too
it'd be interesting to see the demographic.


----------



## seamon (Feb 24, 2014)

funkysourav said:


> @Topgear,
> we should have a Undervolt at Stock Clocks,
> and Overclock at Stock Volts list too
> it'd be interesting to see the demographic.



Nah as if so few members overclock. It won't be fun to see a list made of just 1 member.


----------



## funkysourav (Feb 24, 2014)

seamon said:


> Nah as if so few members overclock. It won't be fun to see a list made of just 1 member.



But we should advocate undervolting, as the difference in temps are noticeable even in the summer time.
and its not at all unsafe,
as the worst thing that could happen is a restart or a BSOD, no damage to the Hardware (unlike in OC), and this way you save on power(minimal though) and that makes for better performance per temps and watt ratio.

- - - Updated - - -



seamon said:


> Post some 3dmark 11 scores please.
> I noticed OCing memory too much is not worth it. FPS gains are minimal and it ramps up the temp by quite a lot. I dropped temps from 81 to 74 just by decreasing the memory clock from 1300 to 1100. FPS difference is 0.2FPS in Metro last Light Benchmarking test.



Reduced the Memory OC from 1208 to 1100 MHz, 
no change in temps, reduced the Frames, and card got a bit unstable I dunno why.
so 1200 MHz remains on the performance mode.

Can't get 3d mark 11 free to run on my PC.
it crashes with some error.


----------



## topgear (Feb 25, 2014)

funkysourav said:


> Undervolted my Sapphire Radeon HD 6850 to a new low
> 
> *Primary Specifications*
> 
> ...



Hmm .. interesting idea. Anyway, I'm upto do these experiments but you better not use Kombuster / Furmark instead better use Unigine Heaven , 3DMark 11 / Vantage. BTW, Post the 3DMark error message as this could indicate an unstable OC / LC.


----------



## Hrishi (Feb 28, 2014)

has anyone succesfully *under-volted the IVB Mobile CPUs , particularly 36xxM* ?? I need to run some resource intensive applications on it , and the Temps. reach pretty high , close to TjMax. Need to undervolt it , anyhow. Can't even disable the turbo from BIOS. No such options are available.


----------



## Jripper (Jun 22, 2014)

So I was trying my hand and some simple OC-ing with the HD7850.

Stock:- Core:- 900Mhz Memory:- 1200Mhz
*i61.tinypic.com/jkk42h.png

Overclock 1 :- Core:- 1000Mhz Memory:- 1300Mhz (No significant performance gain)
*i61.tinypic.com/2py5c8i.png

Overclock 2:- Core:- 1050Mhz  Memory:- 1400 Mhz (Pretty good boost in performance)
*i59.tinypic.com/2wg7qtt.png


Comparison of all 3:-
*i60.tinypic.com/2cnwkmc.png


----------



## topgear (Jun 24, 2014)

Yeah, look nice. Did you try with some games to measure real world FPS difference between Stock and OCed ?


----------



## Jripper (Jun 25, 2014)

No. A bit busy with exams. Will do soon


----------



## Jripper (Jun 27, 2014)

Tested with a few games. There is an FPS boost of 7~10fps with the overclock.
Wolfenstein(maxed out) on stock ranged from 40~55 with ocassional dips to 29.
With the oc, it never went below 37/38. Max I saw was 64.

I was surprised by the performance in battlefield 4.  (Ultra settings, 2x msaa)
Stock:- Min:- 28, Avg- 41/42 Max:- 62
OC:- Min:- 35, Avg:- 48-54, Max:- 68.

And the card stays ridiculously cool. Admittedly,I am using a custom fan curve in afterburner with 70% fan speed at 65 degrees. But the temperatures don't seem to cross 65 usually. The max I have seen it at is 68.

Will try out other games.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 27, 2014)

Jripper said:


> Tested with a few games. There is an FPS boost of 7~10fps with the overclock.
> Wolfenstein(maxed out) on stock ranged from 40~55 with ocassional dips to 29.
> With the oc, it never went below 37/38. Max I saw was 64.
> 
> ...



lol bf4 better than mine fps


----------



## Jripper (Jun 27, 2014)

Wat? @_@ How is that possible? The 7850 is vastly inferior to the R9 280x. Even with the overclock, I guess the max it can reach is performance levels of an HD7870 or maybe slightly better. 
To be fair, I only saw 68 once. Usually it stays around 46~52.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 27, 2014)

Jripper said:


> Wat? @_@ How is that possible? The 7850 is vastly inferior to the R9 280x. Even with the overclock, I guess the max it can reach is performance levels of an HD7870 or maybe slightly better.
> To be fair, I only saw 68 once. Usually it stays around 46~52.



actually i maxed out everything then and now i hav deleted bf4.........


----------



## Jripper (Jun 27, 2014)

Hmm that could be the reason. I only run 2x msaa max and antialiasing post at medium and AO at HBAO. Left everything else at ultra.
Even I uninstalled bf4 a few minuted ago


----------



## Skud (Jan 12, 2015)

*i.imgur.com/qXeu6hD.jpg

Journey so far, stable running Heaven & Crysis 3 & other games.


----------



## seamon (Jan 15, 2015)

^I think it will go much higher. Temps look pretty low. Try ICD maybe?


----------



## Skud (Jan 15, 2015)

Not going any higher with some sort of stability.  Guess, unless I BIOS mod, that's my ceiling.


----------



## setanjan123 (Jan 21, 2015)

Guys any r7 260x owners here?? What is a good overclock on this card?? Gpu clock and memory clock I mean.


----------



## topgear (Jan 22, 2015)

^^ Read a couple of reviews and try to oc it in small margins until you hit the limit without increasing volt and share your result with us.

@*skud* - Do post in this format so someone else can use your settings as a baseline :



> GPU :
> Manufacturer and Model Name ( Optional ) :
> 
> GPU Stock Speed :
> ...


----------



## Skud (Jan 24, 2015)

^^Here you go:-


*GPU :  *nVIDIA GeForce GTX 970
*Manufacturer and Model Name ( Optional ) :  *MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G

*GPU Stock Speed :* 1114 MHz / 1253 MHz Boost
*GPU Overclocked Speed :  *​1310 MHz / 1449 MHz Boost
*Actual GPU Boost Speed :  *1550 MHz
*GPU Core Volt : Stock / If tweaked mention the value :  *Stock

*Shader Clock ( Optional ) :  *NA    

*vRam Type :*  GDDR5
*vRam Stock Speed :*  7010 MHz
*vram OCed Speed :*  8003 MHz

*vRam Volt : Stock / If tweaked mention the value** :  *Stock

*Cooler :* Stock
*Bios Version : *Stock
*Software Used for OC :  *MSI Afterburner

*Additional Notes if any :*  Temps are well within limits, TDP is also within limit, still can't go any higher. Anything above this point, there's lots of driver reset. Even while not running any games, only web browser and/or video player.


----------



## seamon (Sep 3, 2015)

GPU : GTX 980Ti
Manufacturer and Model Name ( Optional ) :Gigabyte G1

GPU Stock Speed :1000 Mhz
GPU Overclocked Speed : 1470Mhz
GPU Core Volt : Stock / If tweaked mention the value :+87mV

Shader Clock ( Optional ) :NA

vRam Type :GDDR5
vRam Stock Speed :7.0 Gbps
vram OCed Speed : 7.424 Gbps
vRam Volt : Stock / If tweaked mention the value: NA

Cooler : Windforce
Bios Version : Stock 
Software Used for OC : MSI Afterburner.

Additional Notes if any :

- - - Updated - - -

*i62.tinypic.com/aaypaa.png


----------

